# Was kann Apple TV und was nicht, und was nur gegen Aufpreis?



## Herbboy (26. Dezember 2012)

Mein Bruder ist an sich Apple-"Fan" (iphone, imac, macbook und ipod) und hat sich Apple TV gekauft, also diese Box zum Anschluss an einen TV und mit WLAN. 

Er DACHTE, dass er damit u.a. alles abspielen kann, was er in seinem itunes-Account je gekauft hat, auch Musik - und zwar direkt aus dem Internet, ohne dass eines seiner anderen Geräte, auf dem die Songs drauf sind, im Netztwerk verfügbar sein muss.

Jetzt scheint es aber so zu sein, dass nur die Songs abgespielt werden, die auch zB auf seinem macbook sind UND das macbook eingeschaltet ist. Wenn er es zuklappt, geht es nämlich nicht mehr weiter.

Nun ist er unsicher, ob das auch bei Filmen so wäre - kann er überhaupt Filme in itunes kaufen und dann schauen OHNE zB macbook? Kann er Filme mit AppleTV "leihen" und als Stream aus dem Netz anschauen, also auch ohne macbook usw. ? Oder muss er dazu noch irgendwas kaufen? zB bei den Songs stand etwas, als müsste man zusätzlich noch eine ARt cloudservice für 25€/Jahr dazukaufen, damit das Apple TV die Songs direkt aus dem Netz abspielt.

Er wundert sich da sehr, weil so viele seiner Kollegen das Teil extrem gelobt haben und er im Netz auch (angeblich) nur positive Meiungen gefunden hat.


Da ich aber weiß, wie mein Bruder drauf ist, kann es gut sein, dass er sich einfach zu wenig informiert hat, Anleitung nicht richtig gelesen usw. - so was kommt bei ihm oft vor, dass er wochenlang glaubt, eine bestimmte Funktion gäbe es nicht, nur weil die Anleitung nicht gelesen hat, und in Wahrheit steht es schon auf Seite 3 ausführlich beschrieben - mich würde es ÜBERHAUPT NICHT wundern, wenn er nur irgendeine Kleinigkeit nicht beachtet hat, zB sich IM Apple TV über seinen itunes-Account anzumelden oder so was...    *Daher die Frage:* was genau kann Apple TV denn nun OHNE dass man einen Zusatzservice bezahlen muss, und was kann es gegen Aufpreis für Zusatzservices oder ähnliches? Mit Zusatzservice mein ich eben zB eine Cloud - ich meine damit nicht, dass man natürlich pro Film was zahlen muss - DAS ist selbstverständlich. Soweit ich es sehe, kann das Teil zumindest definitiv Dateien von einem PC/Laptop nutzen und als Mediaplayer abspielen sowie auch zB youtubevideos abspielen. 

Danke


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (29. Dezember 2012)

Also.... 

Filme kannst du auch über den Apple-TV ausleihen (iTunes-Acc vorausgesetzt)
deine Fotos aus dem Fotostream kannste auch so anschauen (ohne Gerät)
Radio hören geht auch ohne iSonstwas
mit Gerät


 Bildschirminhalt, Videos oder Musik streamen
Abo:

 oder halt (Musik) mit Aboment von iTunes-Match (dann brauchste nur Internet (25€ pro Jahr))

und dann gibt es natürlich noch so alternative Software im Internet (quasi Jailbreak für AppleTV (z.B. XMBC-Center),
davon habe ich aber bisher meine Finger gelassen)


----------



## lipt00n (29. Dezember 2012)

KlawWarYoshi schrieb:


> Also....
> 
> mit Gerät
> 
> ...


 
"Wireless HDMI" für 100 Euro? 
Not bad, Apple, not bad.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2012)

Also, Filme kann man auch ohne zB sein macbook anzuhaben "ausleihen" und als Stream schauen - aber Filme, die man KAUFT, kann man nicht ohne macbook ansehen, korrekt?


Und ja, wireless HDMI für 100€ dachte ich auch... gut, das Ding kann halt noch ein paar andere Dinge, hat ein paar "apps" wie zB auch youtube - und kann es nicht auch per externe HDD am USB-POrt als Mediaplayer dienen? So was ist dann ja schon mehr mehr als nur wireless hdmi     wenn es aber nicht mal als USB-Player dient, dann echt => Apple-Hörige


----------



## Cook2211 (29. Dezember 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, Filme kann man auch ohne zB sein macbook anzuhaben "ausleihen" und als Stream schauen - aber Filme, die man KAUFT, kann man nicht ohne macbook ansehen, korrekt?



Genauer gesagt ohne iTunes. Ob Windows-PC oder Mac ist egal.
Leider gibt es Streaming aus der Cloud von gekauften Filmen und Fernsehserien in Deutschland noch nicht (in den USA schon). Ich vermute, Apple konnte sich da noch nicht mit den Rechteinhabern einigen. Ich bin aber optimistisch, dass dieses Feature 2013 kommt, denn beworben wird es von Apple hier bei uns bereits.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2012)

okay, danke.


----------



## alexii (16. Februar 2013)

Das beste ist sowieso, man kauf die Filme auf dem iPhone oder iPad, spielt sie dort ab und streamt sie dann via Airplay auf den Fernseher. Wenn man kein iPhone oder iPad hat - sorry - dann lohnt sich auch kein Apple TV. Ich kann mich da nur der Meinung aus diesem Artikel hier anschließen: Was kann Apple TV? Übersicht, Test und Praxistipps


----------



## Herbboy (17. Februar 2013)

alexii schrieb:


> Das beste ist sowieso, man kauf die Filme auf dem iPhone oder iPad, spielt sie dort ab und streamt sie dann via Airplay auf den Fernseher. Wenn man kein iPhone oder iPad hat - sorry - dann lohnt sich auch kein Apple TV.


 Mein Bruder HAT iPhone, ipod, MacbookPro und nen iMac (was ja auch im ersten Satz dieses Threads steht) - und er dachte, dass er mit AppleTV und Apple-"Konto" eben NICHT extra was "rüberstreamen" muss...  wenn er das gewusst hätte, hätte er AppleTV wohl nicht gekauft, sondern weiterhin einfach sein Macbook an den LCD angeschlossen...


----------



## alexii (17. Februar 2013)

Na dann ist doch alles paletti  Aber Spass beiseite, mit iCloud und iTunes Match ist heute ja vieles möglich, auch ohne iPhone oder iPod. Viele Apps kann man dann aber nicht nutzen!


----------



## Herbboy (18. Februar 2013)

Schon klar, ich wollte halt nur sichergehen, ob das, was mein Bruder EIGENTLICH haben wollte, nicht doch geht - aber der ist halt eh so, dass er einfach Sachen kauft kauft kauft kauft und sich nicht informiert, Hauptsache EINER seiner dutzenden Bekannten hat mal gesagt "hey, das ist echt toll!" - und auch nach dem Kauf beschwert er sich oft über fehlende Features (zb auch bei Software usw. ), dabei steht sogar in der Anleitung, wie das Feature doch nutzbar ist - aber er liest halt nie Produktdetails, Tests, Anleitungen.... selbst bei nem absolut seriösen Angebot für eine Partnerkarte zu seinem Handyvertag ist er schon auf die Nase gefallen, weil er einfach nicht richtig gelesen hat, was der Vertrag bietet, und dachte, es sei eine normale Vertragsverlängerung...


----------



## Cook2211 (18. Februar 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Er DACHTE, dass er damit u.a. alles abspielen kann, was er in seinem itunes-Account je gekauft hat, auch Musik - und zwar direkt aus dem Internet, ohne dass eines seiner anderen Geräte, auf dem die Songs drauf sind, im Netztwerk verfügbar sein muss.



Bei Musik geht das auch. Man braucht dafür tatsächlich ein iTunes Match Abo für 25€ im Jahr.

_Vorteil iTunes Match:_

- Man kann seine gesamte MP3 Sammlung (auch gerippte CDs) in "original" 256kbit/s AAC Dateien umtauschen. Waren bei mir ca. 6000 MP3s. Geht man von einem durchschnittlichen Preis von 1 € pro Song aus, dann waren das also AAC Dateien im Wert von 6000 €. Das relativierte für mich persönlich die 25 € im Jahr merklich. 

- Man hat von allen eigenen Apple Geräten aus Zugriff auf seine gesamte Musiksammlung und Playlists (Internetverbindung natürlich vorausgesetzt). Möchte man unterwegs also ein bestimmtes Album hören, welches man nicht auf dem Device gespeichert hat, so kann man trotzdem darauf zugreifen und es hören.

_Nachteil iTunes Match:_

- kostenpflichtig



> Nun ist er unsicher, ob das auch bei Filmen so wäre - kann er überhaupt Filme in itunes kaufen und dann schauen OHNE zB macbook?



Nein. Filme und TV-Serine "in der Cloud" gibt es in Deutschland leider immer noch nicht. Ich bin aber guter Dinge, dass diese Sachen in sehr naher Zukunft kommen, denn implementiert scheinen sie in der deutschen iTunes Version schon zu sein, wie diverse Cloud-Symbole andeuten, nur halt noch nicht freigeschaltet.
Zudem wirbt Apple genau genommen auch schon damit (letzter Absatz):

_"Mit iCloud kannst du auf all deinen Geräten auf deine Inhalte zugreifen."_

http://www.apple.com/de/itunes/whats-new/

Man braucht also leider weiterhin den Mac um _gekaufte_ Filme auf's Apple-TV zu streamen



> Kann er Filme mit AppleTV "leihen" und als Stream aus dem Netz anschauen, also auch ohne macbook usw. ?



Ja, Filme kann man direkt über das Apple-TV leihen, ohne das man einen Mac braucht.

----

Neu bei Apple-TV seit gut einem Monat: Watchever

Ein Streaming-Abo-Service für Filme und TV-Serien. Für 8,99 pro Monat hat man unbegrenzten Zugriff auf tausende Filme und hunderte TV-Serien/Staffeln (auch teilweise in HD). Zwar alles nicht absolut topaktuell, aber es sind doch sehr viele Filmklassiker dabei, und viele beliebte Serien (Two and a half men, Breaking Bad, The Tudors....). Für Film- und Serien-Fans eine Überlegung wert. Ich bin jedenfalls recht zufrieden damit, denn der Service hat mir bis jetzt eine Menge Geld gespart. Außerdem gibt es auch Watchever-Apps für iPad und iPhone, so dass man den Service auch unterwegs nutzen kann inkl. Pre-Load Funktion falls man offline ist (z.B. im Flugzeug).
Einzig, das die Serien und Filme nur in Stereo und nicht in Dolby Digital verfügbar sind, stört mich ein wenig.


----------



## Rizzard (18. Februar 2013)

Im Grunde ist Apple TV auch nichts besonderes. Aber für 100€ doch ganz brauchbar.
Ich nutze es zu 60% allein nur zum streamen vom Ipad zum Fernseher, egal ob Musik (Radio etc) oder YT-Videos.
Mit XBMC ist das Ding zwar nochmal doppelt so gut und entfaltet erst sein wahres Potential, aber das will ich hier jetzt nicht weiter ausführen.^^


----------



## Cook2211 (18. Februar 2013)

Ja, das stimmt. Was besonderes ist es nicht, aber als Streaming Box für Leute die iOS Geräte oder Macs haben sehr brauchbar, da das Streaming sehr problemlos funktioniert. Wobei ich sagen muss, seit Watchever ist die kleine Kiste bei uns doch sehr ausgiebig in Gebrauch


----------



## soth (18. Februar 2013)

Im Grunde genommen ist es ja genau das was dein Bruder wollte Herboy...
Ein kleiner schicker Multimediaplayer.
Warum Apple die Funktionalität so stark eingeschränkt hat, dass nicht einmal eine USB-Festplatte angeschloßen werden kann, erschließt sich mir aber nicht


----------



## Cook2211 (18. Februar 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Warum Apple die Funktionalität so stark eingeschränkt hat, dass nicht einmal eine USB-Festplatte angeschloßen werden kann, erschließt sich mir aber nicht



Na ja, Apple sieht das Ding wohl als reine Streaming-Box. Viel unverständlicher finde ich deswegen, dass man mit dem Apple-TV z.B. nicht direkt auf NAS-Laufwerke im Netzwerk zugreifen kann. Man muss immer den Umweg über den Mac nehmen. (der fehlende USB-Port ist natürlich trotzdem ärgerlich)


----------



## Herbboy (18. Februar 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Bei Musik geht das auch. Man braucht dafür tatsächlich ein iTunes Match Abo für 25€ im Jahr.


 ja, das hat mein Bruder kurz nach dem Kauf auch gefunden, aber er konnte und wollte nicht glauben, dass eine für ihn an sich selbstverständliche Funktion (seine iTunes-Songs NUR mit AppleTV abspielen) nochmal und regelmäßig Aufpreis kostet. 




> - Man kann seine gesamte MP3 Sammlung (auch gerippte CDs) in "original" 256kbit/s AAC Dateien umtauschen. Waren bei mir ca. 6000 MP3s. Geht man von einem durchschnittlichen Preis von 1 € pro Song aus, dann waren das also AAC Dateien im Wert von 6000 €. Das relativierte für mich persönlich die 25 € im Jahr merklich.


 Die Rechnung finde ich etwas milchmädchenhaft   Denn du hättest doch sicher kaum einen der Songs jemals extra gekauft, nur damit er auch offiziell im iTunes-Konto drinsteht, oder? ^^  Die Kosten entstehen ja erst, WEIL du irgendwann mal iTunes "angeschafft" hast bzw. dazu "gezwungen" wurdest, weil Du ein entsprechendes AppleGerät gelauft hast   Zudem sind da sicher auch Alben drin, da kannst Du dann nicht jeden Song mit nem Euro "anrechnen" - UND: wer wirklich seine Musik quasi in einer "cloud" haben will, kann sie auch anderweitig hochladen. Ich hätte da btw gedacht, dass man seine nicht-iTunes-Musik sowieso auch trotzdem mit iTunes nutzen kann - geht das etwas nicht? ^^ Aber egal. Was ich mich noch frage: hatten die denn echt JEDEN Song auch verfügbar? Hast Du auch "ungewöhnliche" Songs gehabt?


Wie ich meinen Bruder kenne, hat er sich inzwischen dieses ItunesMatch sowieso schon angeschafft... der is einer von der Sorte, der ALLES haben "muss", und als Arzt kann er sich einiges auch wirklich leisten, selbst wenn es schwachsinnig ist (zB für jede Woche des Jahres ein anderes Paar Schuhe, Unterhosen AUSSCHLIESSLICH von Boss, Klein oder Hilfiker, mind 3x die Woche "gut" essen gehen usw.... )


----------



## Cook2211 (18. Februar 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Denn du hättest doch sicher kaum einen der Songs jemals extra gekauft, nur damit er auch offiziell im iTunes-Konto drinsteht, oder?



Nein *hust**flüster*, aber da waren auch noch ein paar Songs aus der "guten", alten Napster Zeit, Anfang der 2000er Jahre und die sind jetzt halt in offizielle AACs umgewandelt, also quasi legalisiert.
Außerdem waren auch sehr viele Songs dabei, die ich selber vor einigen Jahren mit 128kbit/s gerippt hatte, wo ich die CDs aber nicht mehr habe und die ich durch Match aber jetzt in deutlich besserer Qualität ersetzen konnte.
Die bessere Qualität ist also ein Faktor, wo sich Match lohnen _könnte_, zumal man ja auch nach einem Jahr wieder kündigen kann und die AACs behalten kann.



> Die Kosten entstehen ja erst, WEIL du irgendwann mal iTunes "angeschafft" hast bzw. dazu "gezwungen" wurdest, weil Du ein entsprechendes AppleGerät gelauft hast  [...] Ich hätte da btw gedacht, dass man seine nicht-iTunes-Musik sowieso auch trotzdem mit iTunes nutzen kann - geht das etwas nicht?



Doch, doch, Apple-Geräte und iTunes spielen ja genau so auch MP3 ab



> Was ich mich noch frage: hatten die denn echt JEDEN Song auch verfügbar? Hast Du auch "ungewöhnliche" Songs gehabt?



Nein, nicht jeder. Rund 6000 gefunden, ca. 1000 jedoch nicht. Ungewöhnliche Songs hatte ich aber eher nicht.


Aber mal eine andere Rechnung: Wenn ich mich in geschätzt 40 Jahren in den Sarg lege, dann hat mich der Spaß 1000 € gekostet, und den Preis habe ich durch den Tausch diverser MP3s locker heraus 



> Wie ich meinen Bruder kenne, hat er sich inzwischen dieses ItunesMatch sowieso schon angeschafft... der is einer von der Sorte, der ALLES haben "muss", und als Arzt kann er sich einiges auch wirklich leisten, selbst wenn es schwachsinnig ist (zB für jede Woche des Jahres ein anderes Paar Schuhe, Unterhosen AUSSCHLIESSLICH von Boss, Klein oder Hilfiker, mind 3x die Woche "gut" essen gehen usw.... )



 Ja, von der Sorte kenne ich auch ein paar Leutchen....


----------



## Rizzard (18. Februar 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ja, von der Sorte kenne ich auch ein paar Leutchen....



Na Einen ja mindestens.


----------



## Cook2211 (18. Februar 2013)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Na Einen ja mindestens.



Keine Ahnung wen du meinst


----------



## Threshold (18. Februar 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Warum Apple die Funktionalität so stark eingeschränkt hat, dass nicht einmal eine USB-Festplatte angeschloßen werden kann, erschließt sich mir aber nicht


 
Weil Apple will dass du Apple nutzt wenn du die Box nutzt. 
Hätte sie einen USb Port könntest du einfach irgenwas anschließen und abspielen und dann hätte Apple keine Kontrolle mehr über das was du machst und Apple legt sehr viel Wert darauf seine "Jünger" zu kontrollieren. 
Sekte eben.


----------



## Cook2211 (18. Februar 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weil Apple will dass du Apple nutzt wenn du die Box nutzt.
> Hätte sie einen USb Port könntest du einfach irgenwas anschließen und abspielen und dann hätte Apple keine Kontrolle mehr über das was du machst und



Das erklärt aber noch nicht, warum es zum Beispiel nicht möglich ist mit dem Apple-TV im Netzwerk direkt auf Apple's Time Capsule zu zugreifen.


----------



## Threshold (18. Februar 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das erklärt aber noch nicht, warum es zum Beispiel nicht möglich ist mit dem Apple-TV im Netzwerk direkt auf Apple's Time Capsule zu zugreifen.


 
Wenn Apple alle Features auf einmal bringt haben sie für später nichts mehr was sie noch als "Weltneuheit" präsentieren können.


----------



## Cook2211 (18. Februar 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn Apple alle Features auf einmal bringt haben sie für später nichts mehr was sie noch als "Weltneuheit" präsentieren können.



DAS ist natürlich ein Argument


----------



## Threshold (18. Februar 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> DAS ist natürlich ein Argument


 
Ich habe den Apple Check letzte Woche auf der ARD gesehen. Ich weiß wie Apple tickt.


----------



## Cook2211 (18. Februar 2013)

Ich hab's mir nicht angetan. Und die teils vernichtenden Kommentare in der Presse am nächsten Tag haben mich bestätigt


----------



## Threshold (18. Februar 2013)

Es war der übliche Check den die ARD so über alle Unternehmen gemacht haben.

Dass Apple fansziniert ist offensichtlich. Die MRT Untersuchungen fand ich super.
Samsung Fans hatten Aktivität in den Vernunft Regionen des Gehirns und Apple Jünger hatten da Aktivität im Gehirn wo man auch Glaube und Gefühle finden. Sehr interessant. 
Dass Apple wegen der Fertigung bei Foxconn kritisiert wurde ist ja nichts neues und meiner Meinung nach ja auch Zurecht.

Aber so betrachtet kannst du alle Firmen kritisieren die in den billig Ländern herstellen lassen.
Guck dir Adidas an. So ein Ball kostet 120€ im Laden. In der Herstellung in Vietnam oder so kostet der sicher keine 15€.
Oder die Nike Turnschuhe. Kann mir noch keiner Weis machen dass die Teile 250€ wert sind.
Und Samsung gehört ja auch dazu.
Mein Galaxy S3 kostet in der Herstellung deutlich weniger als das fertige Produkt und die Gewinnmargen der Händler und Zwischenhändler ist entsprechend groß und Samsung verdient sich dumm und dusselig daran.


----------



## Cook2211 (18. Februar 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber so betrachtet kannst du alle Firmen kritisieren die in den billig Ländern herstellen lassen.
> Guck dir Adidas an. So ein Ball kostet 120€ im Laden. In der Herstellung in Vietnam oder so kostet der sicher keine 15€.
> Oder die Nike Turnschuhe. Kann mir noch keiner Weis machen dass die Teile 250€ wert sind.
> Und Samsung gehört ja auch dazu.
> Mein Galaxy S3 kostet in der Herstellung deutlich weniger als das fertige Produkt und die Gewinnmargen der Händler und Zwischenhändler ist entsprechend groß und Samsung verdient sich dumm und dusselig daran.


 
genau das ist das Problem. Ich glaube viele Leute denken darüber nicht nach, oder wollen es auch gar nicht wissen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Februar 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> genau das ist das Problem. Ich glaube viele Leute denken darüber nicht nach, oder wollen es auch gar nicht wissen.



Da hast du Recht Cook


----------



## Herbboy (18. Februar 2013)

Das mit den Arbeitsbedingunen ist die eine Sache, aber was den angeblichen Gewinn pro Produkt angeht, der manchmal berechnet wird, man muss natürlich stark differenzieren. Ihr zahlt ja nicht einfach nur das Material+Lohn des Farbrikarbeiters und fertig, sondern auch die Kosten für Marketing, Vertrieb, die Verkäufer im Laden, die Gebäude/Mietkosten, den Gewinn jedes einzelnen Mitglieds der Vertriebskette, Steuern, Service NACH Kauf (zB Softwareupdates oder Reklamationen) und bei sehr vielen Produkten vor allem auch die Entwicklungskosten. 

Ich find das daher auch total bescheuert, wenn da in manchen "kritischen" Berichten einfach nur die Kosten der Produktbestandteile zursammengerechnet werden und dann rumgemeckert wird "die machen 1000% Gewinn!", weil das eben Unsinn ist. Man geht ja auch nicht hin und rechnet bei einem Restaurant "Spaghetti ca 50 Cent, Tomatensauce ca 60 Cent - da sind 1,10€ - also zockt uns das Lokal ab wenn es das 5-6 Fache dafür nimmt! Wucher! Betrug!!!" 


Und dazu kommt auch noch, dass man die Vielfalt mitbezahlt. Wenn ihr da zB einen Ball oder ein Trikot von adidas kauft, dann zahlt ihr indirekt auch dafür mit, dass PRO Laden (bei nem halbwegs großen Sportshop) immer noch 6 Bälle oder 2 Dutzend Trikots übrig bleiben, die irgendwann um 50% reduziert werden, dann um 70% und dann immer noch ein Rest über bleibt, der an Restpostenshops oder ins "3.Welt-Ausland" geht. Die Firmen können halt nicht einfach rechnen "Herstellungskosten + Vertriebskosten + Gewinn des Handels" pro Stück = Produktpreis, sondern da muss immer eingerechnet werden, dass ein nicht unerheblicher Teil der Produktion gar nicht oder nur sehr billig verkauft werden kann, plus dazu natürlich auch immer ein gewisser Anteil an berechtigten Reklamationen.


Was aber wirklich zu kritisieren ist: gerade WEIL viele Produkte zB 80€ oder mehr kosten und darin nur vlt 15 Minuten Arbeit eines Billiglohn-Arbeiters stecken, ist es verwerflich, wenn diese Leute so wenig bekommen. Denn wenn so ein Arbeiter statt Zb 1,5$ pro Stunde 6$ bekäme, würde das die Ware insgesamt gerade einmal 1,5$ teurer machen bei 15Min Arbeit pro Produkteinheit. Und das ist dann echt ein Witz, dass da am Lohn SO gespart wird. Erst recht, wenn es dann um nochmal teurere Produkte geht.


----------



## Cook2211 (18. Februar 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich find das daher auch total bescheuert, wenn da in manchen "kritischen" Berichten einfach nur die Kosten der Produktbestandteile zursammengerechnet werden und dann rumgemeckert wird "die machen 1000% Gewinn!", weil das eben Unsinn ist. Man geht ja auch nicht hin und rechnet bei einem Restaurant "Spaghetti ca 50 Cent, Tomatensauce ca 60 Cent - da sind 1,10 € - also zockt uns das Lokal ab wenn es das 5-6 Fache dafür nimmt! Wucher! Betrug!!!"



Da hast du vollkommen recht. Das ist auch ziemlich daneben und realitätsfern. Und diese reißerischen "Wucher"-Berichte ärgern mich manchmal wirklich sehr, da ich selbständig bin, und bei diesen tollen "Wucher-Rechnungen", die dann angestellt werden, so viele Kosten die der Unternehmer zu tragen hat, gar nicht berücksichtigt werden. Hauptsache Klicks oder Quote. 

Wobei man natürlich trotzdem ganz klar sagen muss, dass Firmen wie Apple, Adidas oder Nike einen ordentlichen "Marken"-Aufschlag verlangen. Aber gut, wenn es die Leute bezahlen, dann kann man es den Firmen nicht verübeln.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Was aber wirklich zu kritisieren ist: gerade WEIL viele Produkte zB 80€ oder mehr kosten und darin nur vlt 15 Minuten Arbeit eines Billiglohn-Arbeiters stecken, ist es verwerflich, wenn diese Leute so wenig bekommen. Denn wenn so ein Arbeiter statt Zb 1,5$ pro Stunde 6$ bekäme, würde das die Ware insgesamt gerade einmal 1,5$ teurer machen bei 15Min Arbeit pro Produkteinheit. Und das ist dann echt ein Witz, dass da am Lohn SO gespart wird. Erst recht, wenn es dann um nochmal teurere Produkte geht.


 
Richtig, das finde ich auch unverständlich.


----------



## Threshold (18. Februar 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das mit den Arbeitsbedingunen ist die eine Sache, aber was den angeblichen Gewinn pro Produkt angeht, der manchmal berechnet wird, man muss natürlich stark differenzieren. Ihr zahlt ja nicht einfach nur das Material+Lohn des Farbrikarbeiters und fertig, sondern auch die Kosten für Marketing, Vertrieb, die Verkäufer im Laden, die Gebäude/Mietkosten, den Gewinn jedes einzelnen Mitglieds der Vertriebskette, Steuern, Service NACH Kauf (zB Softwareupdates oder Reklamationen) und bei sehr vielen Produkten vor allem auch die Entwicklungskosten.


 
Niemand streitet ab dass das alles Geld kostet aber willst du mir etwas sagen dass wenn Foxconn den Leuten mehr Lohn zahlt damit sie besser leben können und allgemeine Umweltstandards einhalten würde dass das iPhone plötzlich unbezahlbar wird?
Das denke ich nicht. Apple verdient sehr gut daran doch ich habe kein Problem damit für ein Produkt etwas mehr Geld zu bezahlen wenn ich weiß dass das Geld auch den Menschen in der Region zu gute kommt und nicht nur in die Tachen von regionalen Politikern wandert -- sprich Korruption -- oder in die Taschen der Vorstände -- sprich Boni -- oder in die Taschen der Aktionäre -- sprich Dividende.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Februar 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Niemand streitet ab dass das alles Geld kostet aber willst du mir etwas sagen dass wenn Foxconn den Leuten mehr Lohn zahlt damit sie besser leben können und allgemeine Umweltstandards einhalten würde dass das iPhone plötzlich unbezahlbar wird?
> Das denke ich nicht. Apple verdient sehr gut daran doch ich habe kein Problem damit für ein Produkt etwas mehr Geld zu bezahlen wenn ich weiß dass das Geld auch den Menschen in der Region zu gute kommt und nicht nur in die Tachen von regionalen Politikern wandert -- sprich Korruption -- oder in die Taschen der Vorstände -- sprich Boni -- oder in die Taschen der Aktionäre -- sprich Dividende.


 
Hast Du meinen Schlussabsatz nicht gelesen? ^^ "_Was aber wirklich zu kritisieren ist: gerade WEIL viele Produkte zB 80€ oder mehr kosten und darin nur vlt 15 Minuten Arbeit eines Billiglohn-Arbeiters stecken, ist es verwerflich, wenn diese Leute so wenig bekommen. Denn wenn so ein Arbeiter statt Zb 1,5$ pro Stunde 6$ bekäme, würde das die Ware insgesamt gerade einmal 1,5$ teurer machen bei 15Min Arbeit pro Produkteinheit. Und das ist dann echt ein Witz, dass da am Lohn SO gespart wird. Erst recht, wenn es dann um nochmal teurere Produkte geht_. "


----------



## Threshold (18. Februar 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Hast Du meinen Schlussabsatz nicht gelesen? ^^


 
So weit habe ich nicht gelesen. Ich bin über 40. Ich weiß nicht wie lange ich noch lebe. Da muss ich genau überlegen ob ich einen langen Post überhaupt noch lese. 

Aber ich weiß dass deine Rechnung nicht so einfach aufgehen wird. Auch wenn das schön gerechnet ist. 

Ich komme aus der Automobilzuliefererbranche und dort wird um den 1/100 Cent gefeilscht. Teilweise unfassbar. 
Wir kriegen Halbtzeuge aus Vietnam geliefert die wir dann verarbeiten. Wir könnten sie auch selbst herstellen aber die Herstellung in Vietnam ist pro Teil 1/30 Cent günstiger als bei uns -- Frachtkosten eingerechnet-
Dass das Containerschiff dafür habe Hundertausende Tonnen Schweröl für die Fahrt verbrät und das zur Lasten der Umwelt geht interessiert aber niemanden. Hauptsache die Zahl am Ende ist geringer und die Controller und BWLer freuen sich abends.
Und ich weiß. Das war etwas vom Thema ab.  Aber ich wollte zu aufzeigen wie unfassabr teilweise die Industrie bzw. die Wirtschaft arbeitet.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Februar 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und ich weiß. Das war etwas vom Thema ab.  Aber ich wollte zu aufzeigen wie unfassabr teilweise die Industrie bzw. die Wirtschaft arbeitet.


 Das ist klar isses ja eben


----------

